# Reliance Industries limited...GMS



## ramsingh (Feb 22, 2008)

does anyone know about RIL- Group Manufacturing Services.. located in Mumbai.. whats is the work profile for Chemical Engineers there?? .. how is the place.??
The office is in Nariman Point.. how is d place. whats  d rate for rent of 1 BHK house...there...??


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 22, 2008)

ramsingh said:


> does anyone know about RIL- Group Manufacturing Services.. located in Mumbai.. whats is the work profile for Chemical Engineers there?? .. how is the place.??
> The office is in Nariman Point.. how is d place. whats d rate for rent of 1 BHK house...there...??


better try to search some reliance grp in orkut communities and email to its members


----------



## ramsingh (Feb 22, 2008)

tried .. but without sucess... atleat someone can give idea about nariman point( RIL offcie).. house rent in that locality>?? hws d place etc..


----------



## unitechy (Feb 22, 2008)

house at nariman point will cost you arm and a leg....

dunno bout its office there


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Feb 22, 2008)

ramsingh said:


> does anyone know about RIL- Group Manufacturing Services.. located in Mumbai.. whats is the work profile for Chemical Engineers there?? .. how is the place.??
> The office is in Nariman Point.. how is d place. whats  d rate for rent of 1 BHK house...there...??



how come this is related to digit.....


----------



## ramsingh (Feb 22, 2008)

plz .. post this in chit chat.. nd . .i am not going 2 buy. .house .. wnt to rent a  1 BHK room there>.


----------

